# Jobs in USA



## coolmatt (May 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I am doing Ph.D. in polymer tech from spain, not an EU national. I am interested in doing job in USA after my degree completes. I have a few questions, need you help.

1. Is it easier to find a job in USA having a non US degree?
2. If yes how?
3.What are the salary ranges in my profession ?

Guys I will be very much thankful to you if you can help me.

many many thanks in advance. Please reply & help me


----------



## dana point dan (Jun 22, 2008)

*us degree jobs*



coolmatt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am doing Ph.D. in polymer tech from spain, not an EU national. I am interested in doing job in USA after my degree completes. I have a few questions, need you help.
> 
> ...


A US degree would matter most to the type of work you are going to do. Try checking with your school to see if they have jobs referrals there first. I think you would have better luck with a University job to start out with. Try INSA


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It all depends on the supply of people with your degree and your sub-specialty (whatever you did your dissertation on) in the US relative to the number of jobs available. I don't even know where someone with such a degree should look for work.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi again!

I answered your questions over in the UK section, but the same answers apply to the US as well and probably more so.

In the US job market you need to market yourself. Don't rely on the employer to marvel at your PhD credential - you have to indicate what sort of job you want before anyone will even look at your CV. A PhD in a technical field could potentially teach, or do research, or be a technician or even do sales and marketing work, depending entirely on the sort of company or organization involved and what their ambitions were for the longer term.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

